# Kind of new to hunting.



## baker_08 (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay. I've basically just started hunting and this weekend is the opening day of rifle season in Oklahoma and I was wondering. When does the rut start in Oklahoma? I've read some of the forums but I think that they was from other states. If anyone could help me out I would greatly appreciate the help.

:withstupid:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

all rut pretty much happens the same time, just sometimes its either a few weeks early or few weeks late i dont live in oklahoma, but im sure it has started talk to some people in your area


----------



## baker_08 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks. I've read that it happens around the 10th of November. I guess thats when it will start here. :sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

baker_08, the rut in Oklahoma peaks about the second week of November which is right now. Does will come into estrous from sometime in October all the way into late December so the Bucks be out looking the entire time.


----------



## baker_08 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Gohon. Thats what I needed to Know. I try some rattling from my rattle bag and might use my grunt tube. Thanks again

:sniper:


----------

